

Crypto Backdoors Wouldn't Work - arsenalogics
http://webpolicy.org/2015/04/28/you-cant-backdoor-a-platform

======
Nadya
Interesting that the prospect of criminals rooting their phones and creating a
black-market sector [0] of cryptographic apps for secure communication isn't
mentioned. The government wouldn't be able to regulate that sans banning
phones altogether.

[0] Black-market under the assumption cryptography without a US backdoor is
outlawed of course. Silly assumption.

